# [SOLVED] Rear Fan Failure



## Dell001

Every time my PC starts, I get a message stating "Rear Fan Failure!. press F1 for set-up or F2 to continue".

I know that all my fans are working because I can see them and hear them. How can I disable this message?


----------



## x BlueRobot

*Re: Rear Fan Failure*

There's obviously something wrong with your fan, have you physically removed the side of the case and inspected the fans individually? Checked the power connections and bearings on the fan?


----------



## Dell001

*Re: Rear Fan Failure*

Yes, I have inspected the interior and all the fans are working (GPU, PSU, ETC.). However, I forgot to mention that I just replaced my video card, which used a "6pin connector", and replaced it with a GPU that does not use a power connector, so the pins are not being attached to anything, could this be the reason?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Rear Fan Failure*

Brand & complete Model Number of the PC?
OEM PC's can have strange issues so the Fan Error message "could" be relating to the GPU power plug not being used, especially if the GPU was part of the original hardware configuration. If you still have that GPU, or any other that has a 6-pin power connector, try plugging it into the power wire and see if the error persists.
How many rear fans are installed? Watch the fans closely when the PC is booted and see if there are any hesitations in RPM's when they start spinning. The definitive test would be to try a known good fan.


----------



## Dell001

*Re: Rear Fan Failure*



Tyree said:


> Brand & complete Model Number of the PC?
> OEM PC's can have strange issues so the Fan Error message "could" be relating to the GPU power plug not being used, especially if the GPU was part of the original hardware configuration. If you still have that GPU, or any other that has a 6-pin power connector, try plugging it into the power wire and see if the error persists.
> How many rear fans are installed? Watch the fans closely when the PC is booted and see if there are any hesitations in RPM's when they start spinning. The definitive test would be to try a known good fan.


Hi!

It is a Dell Dimension 9200.

The Dimension 9200 used to have a Nvida 8800 GTS installed but I had an issue with it, and replaced it with a new GPU. This new GPU does not require a six pin connector. 

The only rear fan I can think of is the PSU that is located in the rear--but as far as I can tell, it is working fine.


----------



## Fjandr

*Re: Rear Fan Failure*

Many OEM machines use an extra ground pin to sense whether something specific is connected to the motherboard or not. How many pins are on the rear fan connector, and are any of the wires disconnected from the connector or otherwise damaged?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Rear Fan Failure*

Did the issue start immediately after removing the old GPU and installing the new GPU?
If it started later, the problem is probably not related to the GPU wires.
That's a BATX (backwards) case so the rear fan problem being reported could actually be at the front of the case.


----------



## Fjandr

*Re: Rear Fan Failure*

BATX is rightside-left (a mirror image of ATX). The rear portion (port-side) is still at the back of the case, not the front.

I suppose that might be an issue if the BIOS programmer were afflicted with an odd form of dyslexia...


----------



## Dell001

*Re: Rear Fan Failure*

Thank you to everyone who helped! I greatly value your expertise! 

The problem was right in front of me--literally: I did not plug in a cable that powered the front bottom fan. When I saw "rear fan failure", I assumed the back portion of the case. :banghead:


----------



## Fjandr

Heh, guess yours was a case of a BIOS programmer with dyslexia. Or they just re-used an ATX BIOS for a BTX board. Glad you got it working.


----------



## Tyree

Tyree said:


> That's a BATX (backwards) case so the rear fan problem being reported could actually be at the front of the case.


 :smile:

Glad you figured it out and thanks for posting back.


----------

